# Diane Kruger - Un Plan Parfait 'Der Nächste, bitte!' (x28) Update 2



## dianelized20 (14 Sep. 2012)

So die ersten Bilder aus Diane's neuestem Streifen. Da der Film erst im März 2013 in Deutschland startet gibt es bis jetzt nur den franzöischen Titel, der übersetzt "Ein perfekter Plan" bedeutet (für die Nicht-Franzosen  ). Also ist auf jeden Fall noch mit mehr/besseren Bildern demnächst zu rechnen :thumbup: Der Trailer sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal vielversprechend aus, obwohl ich kein Wort verstehe . Aber Diane im Tennis-Dress oder im Bikini, was will man mehr












 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (14 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Diane Kruger - Un Plan Parfait (x10)*

schick schick, ich hoff da kommen noch'n paar im Bikini 

:thx: für's deutsche Fräulein


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Diane Kruger - Un Plan Parfait (x10)*

Noch 5 mehr gefunden  Leider noch ohne Bikini 



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## BlueLynne (14 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Diane Kruger - Un Plan Parfait (x15) Update*

:thx:schön für Diane


----------



## MetalFan (14 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Diane Kruger - Un Plan Parfait (x15) Update*

Danke sehr!


----------



## jb68 (25 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Diane Kruger - Un Plan Parfait (x15) Update*

ich habe mich irgendwie spontan dafür entschieden, mir den Film anzuschauen....


----------



## MtotheG (25 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Diane Kruger - Un Plan Parfait (x15) Update*

Danke für die Bilder Sehr Nice


----------



## franz123 (29 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Diane Kruger - Un Plan Parfait (x15) Update*

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Diane Kruger - Un Plan Parfait (x15) Update*

Meine Quelle hat was neues :WOW:

13x Update 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------

